# Side scan sounders...



## Trent (Sep 30, 2010)

I've never been into sounders too much and only used cheaper ones to gauge depth because I didn't trust them when they found fish, but now there seems to be many more variations than there was when I was looking into them last. Figured I'd get an idea from you guys who have done it already rather than spend hours trying to sort the BS from the info. So...

What is the 'entry level' models and rough prices to side scan sounders? I have no plans on spending more on a fish finder than my kayak cost me and don't need a massive screen, I'd just get a boat rather than have a yak too cluttered.

Alternatively, are there better conventional sounders - more accurate with a broader beam? I have heard about dual beam models, but is this the same as side scan?

Any info and prices appreciated. Cheers - Trent


----------



## Trent (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks mate, it sounds like a regular down scan might be the best thing for a yak. I managed to get time this week to head into BCF and compare... all side scan units are too big for what I want (understandably I guess). I liked the look of the Lowrance 4x or x4 (the colour one), then looked online and found the down scan model of the same.

I might start a thread - in the correct section this time - regarding the colour vs dsi models.

Cheers


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

some work already done:

viewtopic.php?f=82&t=49442&p=511316&hilit=side+scan#p511316
viewtopic.php?f=82&t=41626&hilit=side+scan
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=46009&hilit=side+scan


----------

